# I'm doing a diet experiment on myself



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> I've had issues with grains for a long time, and know from experience that I feel FAR better when I avoid them. So, that's what I'm doing.
> ...


For over a year now, I've cut processed food and most carbs out of my diet completely save for the occasional regress (damn, apple pie and cookies are just too effing irresistible now!). Nuts, Broccolli, Corn, Berries, Apples, Bananas, Tuna, Buckwheat flour (Gluten free) and Eggs are part of my main staple diet. 
Soo, higher than average on protein and vegetables. No carbs (and if I do dabble with grains, they're either lentils or brown rice), no refined sugary foods - they're kinda gross to me now. Especially when they keep me awake with a stuffy nose, whoozy head and bloatedness.

During high school, there was a bit of struggle with acne-ridden skin but for the most part - my skin is fairly acne free now (except for when I reach for the cookie; god damn you caster sugar **shakes fist**!). 

Eurgh, my body reacts terribly to gluten and wheat flour-based foods. 
Although, I am definitely a huge foodie and love to experiment with new combinations. 
Greek yoghurt sounds yum, and I wish you all the best. Go, go , go!


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

apathy said:


> Greek yoghurt sounds yum, and I wish you all the best. Go, go , go!


I love Greek yogurt, but it's frustrating trying to find plain, full-fat greek yogurt in the stores around here. All you can find is the flavored, sugar-packed, fat-free stuff. And if you ever look at fat-free or low fat versions of foods, you can see the number of chemicals they need to add in order to remove the fat while still making it palatable. I got some natural peanut butter the other day (not very primal, but I'm addicted to it on apples) and the full fat version has one ingredient listed-- peanuts. The low fat version had about 20-- most of them unpronounceable.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

voicetrocity said:


> @Snakecharmer:
> 
> Did it take your body time to adjust to your new diet? I've recently cut out grains quite a bit from my diet (going gluten free) and it's taking some time to convince my stomach that just because it doesn't have gluten in it, doesn't mean it's being deprived.


Not at all. The only differences are positive - no bloat at all, more energy, and more strength.  

Are you eating enough protein and fat?


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Not at all. The only differences are positive - no bloat at all, more energy, and more strength.
> 
> Are you eating enough protein and fat?


It seems protein and fat are the bulk of what I've been eating lately. It's kind of frustrating to me, because the positive differences have been noticeable for me right away at are very similar to yours (no bloat, more energy and feeling better too). 

My stomach was a bit better today. I think I'm just going through an adjustment period (has only been about 10 days since I started the diet), because I ate an insane amount of carbs. I mean, I'm the type of gal who started her day with 2 pieces of toast.

I'm listening to my body and keeping tabs on what I'm eating. 
Thanks for the response! And best of luck to you on your experiment.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a planned cheat meal last night. I had a small thin-crust pizza (serves one person), two chocolate glazed donuts, and some Junior Mints. Felt like death last night, but felt great today. What's funny is that when I do a low carb diet and have a cheat meal with carbs every two weeks, the day after, a funny thing happens...I feel leaner. My clothes are looser. 

And then a friend reminded me about the "whoosh":

Of Whooshes and Squishy Fat | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Gary Taubes is my man crush, him and Martin Berkhan.

My results have been absolutely outstanding and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I had a planned cheat meal last night. I had a small thin-crust pizza (serves one person), two chocolate glazed donuts, and some Junior Mints. Felt like death last night, but felt great today. What's funny is that when I do a low carb diet and have a cheat meal with carbs every two weeks, the day after, a funny thing happens...I feel leaner. My clothes are looser.


Out of curiosity, how far apart do you plan your cheat meals? Every fourteen or twenty-one days?


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Things are still going great. Now, if I could get more sleep...my work schedule is a problem. Working on changing careers and can't get there fast enough.


Changing careers again? What are you going for this time, fucking rocket scientist? :laughing:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Benja said:


> Gary Taubes is my man crush, him and Martin Berkhan.
> 
> My results have been absolutely outstanding and I'll leave it at that.


I wish you didn't retire so you could read this!

I sort of "know" Martin via a private forum. We are FB friends too. Did you see his latest blog post? Gods, he is smokin' hot.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

android654 said:


> Out of curiosity, how far apart do you plan your cheat meals? Every fourteen or twenty-one days?


Every 14. You?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Peripheral said:


> Changing careers again? What are you going for this time, fucking rocket scientist? :laughing:


I wish. LOL. As much as I love nutrition, there aren't many jobs in this field. My current job is just about killing me. LOTS of stress, very long hours, etc. 

I'm working on some IT certifications. CompTIA A+ first, then Security+ and Healthcare+. I want to work in Healthcare IT Project Management. I have the background for it; just need the IT certifications and one PM class so I can take the CAPM test. 

Unfortunately, I've found that working in a field I love just isn't going to make me the $$$$$ I want to earn. LOL

I will be debt-free by October - I might open a boot camp studio in the DC area at the end of the year.

Yeah, I always have a million different plans in the works. :laughing:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I freakin' love kettlebells. 

KB swings have worked my core like nothing I've ever done before. My whole abdominal region is sore after a good swing workout.

I've been doing alternating sets of 10-15 KB swings annd push ups for 20 minutes (HIIT-style) and wow, what a workout!

Abs might start peeking through soon :laughing:


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

> I will be debt-free by October - I might open a boot camp studio in the DC area at the end of the year.


Wow, good for you! I'm going to be debt free hopefully by August. Plan on saving up for a trip to London. 

Yeah, I hear you about money/jobs. My job doesn't pay extremely well and I'm bored out of my mind but I have a steady paycheck, hard to let that go when so many of my friends have been unemployed for months (some even years) and have had to take jobs as admins with MBA degrees.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Every 14. You?


I just started my cutting phase yesterday, so I'm shooting for every 21. It's a little rough for me though since I've spent the last tow years training almost exclusively with powerlifting so I supplemented cheat meals with simply higher cals in protein. So it may seem a bit more spaced apart but I think it's a bit necessary to get a better grasp behind leaning out through paleo. Nice article on whooshing btw.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

android654 said:


> I just started my cutting phase yesterday, so I'm shooting for every 21. It's a little rough for me though since I've spent the last tow years training almost exclusively with powerlifting so I supplemented cheat meals with simply higher cals in protein. So it may seem a bit more spaced apart but I think it's a bit necessary to get a better grasp behind leaning out through paleo. Nice article on whooshing btw.


I might need to space mine out to every 21 days - summer is coming. lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> Wow, good for you! I'm going to be debt free hopefully by August. Plan on saving up for a trip to London.
> 
> Yeah, I hear you about money/jobs. My job doesn't pay extremely well and I'm bored out of my mind but I have a steady paycheck, hard to let that go when so many of my friends have been unemployed for months (some even years) and have had to take jobs as admins with MBA degrees.


It is a good feeling, isn't it? :happy:

I'd love to visit London. Greece, Ireland, and Italy are on my list too. 

I hear ya...I make a pretty good living, but at this point in my life I'd like to be earning at least twice as much. Ambitious, maybe...but I'd like to really start saving, travel, and retire when I'm young enough to enjoy life. :laughing:

I'm glad I followed my instinct several years ago and quit the masters program (nutrition) I was in. I don't need it and it certainly would not have helped me earn more.

I really dislike working for someone else. Being self-employed has always been my preference and I'll get back to that as soon as possible.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay, feeling great - I'm amazed by how much eliminating grains and doing KB workouts is making me feel and look.

So, I'm going to tighten things up even more. I'm going to follow the Whole30 program for the next 30 days.

The Whole30® Program | Whole9 | Let us change your life.


----------

